# Is a chihuahua a good dog to have?



## Robert59 (Jul 2, 2021)

Have a friend that bought a Chihuahua for 300 dollars and it's white in color. Owner lives in a apartment and never had a Chihuahua before. 

                                                                                                           Thanks for the help.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2021)

All dogs are good. It’s people that raise them that aren’t always good.


----------



## Dogmom (Jul 2, 2021)

I like all dogs but never really wanted a chihuahua.  Well it took months last year to get a rescue dog and she's a chihuahua.  She is wonderful.  She came to me afraid of everything.  Now she loves walks, but is still afraid of people and most dogs.  She is not aggressive at all. Love her.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 2, 2021)

A chihuahua is a Rottweiler in size Xtra Small.   

Seriously tho', I've heard that chihuahua's are a "one-person" dog, but all dogs are unique.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2021)

I've only ever known one chihuahua, and she was on in years when I met her. "Small Fry" was her name, and she would sit in my lap forever.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2021)

We've never had a chihuahua, but I've seen several, over the years, that neighbors have owned.  To me, they all seem kind of "hyper" and easily disturbed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2021)

I heard they can be a bit feisty but never had one. 
A few years back Taco Bell, the restaurant chain, had a Chihuahua on its tv commercials. 
People love watching which in turn created a frenzy of people wanting to get a Chihuahua as a pet.
Puppy mills began breeding them and the poor animals suffered. Inbreeding caused them to be sickly and many died.
I hope your friend bought the dog from a reputable breeder.
I think if the dog is healthy and is treated well it will become a wonderful pet and perfect for an apartment. I wish them many happy years with the new member of their family.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 2, 2021)

I’ve never owned one however I knew a lady who had 2 chihuahua her’s we’re sly little ….  If you didn’t keep an eye on one in particular it would sneak around behind anyone visiting the owner ( including me ) and bite.
The lady is now deceased  but  I did quite a few small voluntary jobs for her like cleaning up marks on the carpet left by the dogs ,one would always take the opportunity to bite me while I was down on-the floor cleaning.

I’d  say a firm NO  I would never buy or take one on ….that’s just my opinion


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't know, Robert,

but I hope it works out very well,
 for your friend, and the pup!


----------



## jujube (Jul 2, 2021)

You don't have to walk them....just hold them out the window and squeeze.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 2, 2021)

All can say about the owner is she's a real _Groucho. Always in bad mood. _


----------



## Jeweltea (Jul 6, 2021)

We have had 2 and they were great, lovable dogs. Neither was aggressive. One was a little timid, the other outgoing. I definitely would have them again. I rescued both from shelters. I honestly thought I did not want a Chihuahua until I got the first one but she was so sweet we got another.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 6, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> All can say about the owner is she's a real _Groucho. Always in bad mood. _


Dogs often take on their owner's personality traits. She should offer an advance apologize to her neighbors, if she's ever in the mood.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2021)

My boyfriend has one that was his mother's dog. When she died in 2015 she asked him to take her pets and she is still with him. I love her! She does not accept new people immediately but eventually she started loving me. When I go to his house, she always comes to me and wants me to hold her. She does not do that to very many people. She is a good watchdog, barking like crazy if someone comes there that she does not know. She is old but the sweetest little girl. He just got a new dog and she accepted her right away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2021)

My DD has a chihuahua.. she is definitely a one person dog... although she will go to anyone who will feed her, but straight back to my DD... she loves to play and run around, and adores the beach with other dogs her size.. but indoors where the dogs are bigger than her, ( albeit they all get along)  she likes to retreat to her little dog cave under my DD's desk...

This is her...

resting on my leg...


----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My DD has a chihuahua.. she is definitely a one person dog... although she will go to anyone who will feed her, but straight back to my DD... she loves to play and run around, and adores the beach with other dogs her size.. but indoors where the dogs are bigger than her, ( albeit they all get along)  she likes to retreat to her little dog cave under my DD's desk...
> 
> This is her...
> 
> resting on my leg...


Awww, she is beautiful!


----------



## bingo (Jul 24, 2021)

my little  dogs were all part chihuahua...terrier......total bond


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2021)

They can be very sweet dogs if the owner raises them well, with love, good care and socialization.  Years ago I had a neighbor who didn't train his Chihuahua at all, he was always running loose growling at people and threatening to bite their feet.  The dog urinated all over his house, even though he had a big yard he could have easily trained the dog to use.  At the off leash dog park over the years, I met many who were loving and affectionate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> All can say about the owner is she's a real _Groucho. Always in bad mood. _


Not a good sign, the dog will be like her.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 28, 2021)

Here is a picture of the dog.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2021)

I nearly bought one from a shelter some years ago.  He was such a cutie and frightened of everyone, and when they let me hold him, he just put his head into my neck and slept.  I wanted some time to think about this one since I'd never owned a dog this small.  Well, I took too much time as someone else snapped him up.  Oh well, I've got Marley who is a dream of a dog.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2021)

@Robert59 .. what an adorable pup!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2021)

Any dog is good to have. All they want is Love. If you can give it, they'll be content for life.


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2021)

I've heard Dachshunds are suppose to be good small dogs. 

I love my beagle, so loyal, lovable, huggable, with eyes that look deep into yours. But they aren't apartment pets when young. They need walks and preferably some time off the lease to run...like in a good sized fenced yard or fenced dog park. They don't bark often but when they do its LOUD!


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2021)

Corgi's seem to be docile and easy to care for but I've never had one.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2021)

Lara said:


> Corgi's seem to be docile and easy to care for but I've never had one.


My daughter's corgi is feisty .. definitely not docile.


----------



## Lara (Jul 29, 2021)

Good to know Pinky.

I remember this video from years ago regarding a Chihuahua that was friendly and sweet to all the neighbors, 
BUT turned out to be a GREAT little brave watchdog when needed!

You have to click on "Youtube" to watch it.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 16, 2021)

My friend that has Bi-polar is taking care of this dog and driving her crazy. She says dog goes the bathroom all over the apartment and she has to clean it up because the owner which is her sister is at work. Dog is very friendly but she says dog is getting on her nerves.


----------



## Della (Sep 16, 2021)

My father had a Corgi.  Loveable, happy personality, but _the sheddingest_ dog ever.  They should all come with new vacuum cleaners.

Chihuahuas are sweetie pies, but new owners should be aware that, generally speaking, the smaller the dog the harder it is to housebreak them.  Fixed females in particular are prone to bladder problems.  It took quite a while for my Dachshund to be able to hold it until she got outside.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Della said:


> Chihuahuas are sweetie pies, but new owners should be aware that, generally speaking, the smaller the dog the harder it is to housebreak them. Fixed females in particular are prone to bladder problems. It took quite a while for my Dachshund to be able to hold it until she got outside.


I hadn't ever heard this, before.  Thanks for posting it, so more people could at least inquire about it, and consider this factor, if they(potential owners) are limited in their own physical abilities.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> My friend that has Bi-polar is taking care of this dog and driving her crazy. She says dog goes the bathroom all over the apartment and she has to clean it up because the owner which is her sister is at work. Dog is very friendly but she says dog is getting on her nerves.


I wonder what her sister usually does about it, when your friend is not there, Robert.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2021)

I wonder if puppy pee pads would help? Perhaps the dog needs to be taken out more regularly .. upon waking up, right after meals. How old is the dog?


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wonder what her sister usually does about it, when your friend is not there, Robert.


She leaves it in a cage she says. The dog is a puppy.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I wonder if puppy pee pads would help? Perhaps the dog needs to be taken out more regularly .. upon waking up, right after meals. How old is the dog?


five months old and not been fixed. Its a Male dog.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh, for sure the little possessed demons are great dogs for an apartment.
My daughter has 3 of them. They are not my cup of tea but they are fiercely protective and loyal.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 16, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Is a chihuahua a good dog to have?​


For lunch perhaps.  See: http://petsorfood.com/chihuahua-all-meat-chili/ 

But at $300 each not very often.


----------

